# Masonry Shear Walls - Question



## sweetooth6669 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am studying masonry shear walls and am running into some problems.

1. Both Kaplan Books (Seismic Design Review &amp; PE Problems books, not the most recent editions) design masonry shear walls using Strength Design. Am I mistaken, I thought the test would have shear walls designed in ASD per the specifications from NCEES? So why would you put out a book that doesn't do this?

2. I am finding it harder and harder to find decent examples for masonry shear walls to design/learn the material. Anybody have an idea of where I can get more design examples to study with? I already have the Amhrein book, so any others? More looking for design examples that are free. Not more books if possible, I've spent enough..

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 25, 2013)

2009 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures - by the CMACN is a must have. Amhrein is a little vague on seismic but essential at solving a building from start to finish...

4 things with the masonry design that you'll want to sharpen for the SE:

1) load combinations for oop loads and in-plane P+M.

2) know the general idea of designing an unreinforced vs. reinforced assumption for seismic and how it will impact the design.

3) make sure to know basic strength design stuff, but don't get carried away.

4) do a few partially-grouted, high seismic problems just to gain some familiarity with T-beam approach for oop loads...


----------

